# Hardware clone, then software "expand"?



## j_mosk (Sep 27, 2005)

I own a hardware hard drive SATA cloner.

My plan is to upgrade from a failing 1TB to a new 2TB disk.

If I want to use my hardware cloner to clone from 1TB to 2TB, it will keep the partions exactly the same... So I'll have 1TB used and 1TB "unused."

My theory is that using a Windows partition "expand" tool I'll get the extra 1TB to be seen.

Thoughts?

Or should I just not bother and use JMFS for it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

j_mosk said:


> I own a hardware hard drive SATA cloner.
> 
> My plan is to upgrade from a failing 1TB to a new 2TB disk.
> 
> ...


Will not work, use JMFS for any expanding and super sizing.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

j_mosk said:


> I own a hardware hard drive SATA cloner.
> 
> My plan is to upgrade from a failing 1TB to a new 2TB disk.
> 
> ...


Which model TiVo are we talking about here?

If older than S4 (and newer than S2), you can use

dd_rescue

to "Xerox" the 1TB to the 2TB, and set the options for the best chance of recovering bad sectors.

(actually you can do the same with an S4 drive, but it's the next step, expanding, that might fail)

and then you should be able to use WinMFS to expand into the other 2TB, 'cause I think it can detect the actual drive size and know that it needs to rewrite the bootpage to reflect the new size.

If it's an S4 drive and you "Xerox" it, it'll still have a 1TB drive bootpage, and I don't know if jmfs will detect the difference between bootpage and partition map and actual size, and if it can fix that without creating an Apple Free partition out of the second TB, which would defeat it's expanding capability.

*Edit to Add:*

If it's an S4, jmfs uses

ddrescue

which is sort of similar to

dd_rescue

and I can't remember if it lets you adjust the parameters or not for the copy phase, but it also will try to recover failing sectors during the copy procedure.

(I only used jmfs one time on an HD before I discovered that WinMFS can put a 2TB in any version of the S3 if it's been updated to 11.0k or later.

I'm much more familiar with

dd_rescue

which is on the handy to have MFS Live cd v1.4, having done some actual drive content saving with it.)


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

j_mosk said:


> I own a hardware hard drive SATA cloner.
> 
> My plan is to upgrade from a failing 1TB to a new 2TB disk.
> 
> ...


Probably will be faster to clone with your hardware cloner and then use JMFS (if S4 or S3 (if the S3 is anything other than an OLED S3) ) or WinMFS if it is an S3.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

See edit to previous post.

(since edits don't trigger notification emails like I used to be able to receive)


----------

